

Ask HN: Anyone interested in branded swag? - phaitour

My company just pulled the plug on our mobile app Sip, a campus photo and video sharing app.  We have a bunch of left over swag (branded with Sip), such as glow sticks, cups, shot glasses, and ping pong balls.  Anyone interested in taking this stuff off our hands?
======
TaylorGood
Bay Area? Any Tshirts?

